# Red snapper on the fly rod!



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Postin a pic here, is a pain in the ass....never mind


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Picture posting*

Yes it is! :thumbdown: There needs to be a way to post directly from your computer rather all the troubel with post on photobucket or some similar host, then copying the URL to PFF. It's a royal pain and that's the reason I don't post all that many photos.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You can upload from your computer. The box below the message box (Additional options), click on manage attachments, then click on choose file, then click on upload file.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks lastcase, I missed that completely. This will be much easier.


----------

